
Startups: How Twitter will pay the bills - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/startups/how-twitter-will-pay-the-bills-308311.php
======
igexome
The ability to have users actively go after advertisers to get contact pushed
to them at any time seems like a win-win advertising model. I swear some other
compan[y/ies] has/have done this before - does anyone know who? Also, given
how unpopular (in my opinion) their usage of MTV on their site has been, could
they pull this off and be profitable?

